# Bunnings cutting prices



## Dizza212 (Jul 31, 2010)

does anybody remember how much bunnings charges to cut your wood for you?
I need to do about 20 cuts on melamine for my new enclosures.


----------



## bredli-sli (Jul 31, 2010)

$1 a cut mate, dont go to bunnings, go to a cabinet maker, they gett it done better, and dont charge for a cut


----------



## wokka (Jul 31, 2010)

You can buy a cheap circular saw for about $30.


----------



## kupper (Jul 31, 2010)

Bunnings doesn't measure properly


----------



## Kitah (Jul 31, 2010)

I must be lucky, bunnings never charges me to get wood cut! Recently had a 1800x600 piece of mdf cut into 9 pieces and wasn't charged anything for it  (bunnings admittedly isn't great at cutting things accurately, but if it doesn't need to be 100% accurate, then they're not too bad. For example, one of the saws at the townsville bunnings was out by 6mm last time I went there!)


----------



## wokka (Jul 31, 2010)

You can buy a cheap circular saw for about $30


----------



## Sigman21 (Jul 31, 2010)

WHATEVER U DO DONT GO TO BUNNINGS! i risked it with my enclosure and as a result it turned out average and chipped, also another thing dont get the melamine edging from them either go to a kitchen maker and they'll put quality edging on there for you


----------



## Dizza212 (Jul 31, 2010)

Okey Dokey. Not going to bunnings then.
Ive got a mate who is a kitchen installer. Might find out if he can get it cut for me. if not ill go to a cabinet maker. 
Where should i go for light fittings? any suggestions?


----------



## the jungle guy (Jul 31, 2010)

reptiledirect.com has a great fittings cheap as chips as said before bunnings are not good for precise cuts as they only provide a " rough cut easy for transporting they told me" i got some done not long ago most where out upto 10mm see a cabinent maker if it needs to be precise 

$1 per cut aswell, but another store i went to previously was free and they were spot on with there cut so i guess depends on the machinery and how lazy the person is cutting it


----------



## Dizza212 (Aug 1, 2010)

Heres what im planning on building


Im planning on building a couple and stacking them on top of each other


----------



## Dizza212 (Aug 1, 2010)

suggestions? Ideas?


----------



## wokka (Aug 1, 2010)

The end walls should fit inside the edge of the top and bottom so thay are supporting the weight as opposed to releying upon screws.


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 1, 2010)

1300 long will eventually tend to sag in the middle - especially if you stack them. I've got a big double-decker that length and the sag is quite noticeable. It creates a problem with sliding the glass in tracks. Consider a centre support in front. I know it's not pretty, but they will keep shape better.

BTW - if you use a circular saw, consider masking tape along the edges before cutting to keep the melamine from chipping. Depends on your saw to some extent.


----------



## Dizza212 (Aug 1, 2010)

ok will take the end walls suggestion into account, the idea of the strips along the top and bottom was to try and stop sagging but i think your right. i will add a support in the middle.


----------



## grizz (Aug 1, 2010)

I would go back to 1200, fits better with sheet sizes and reduces waste. All mine are 1200, 800, 600 or 400 I pay for the full sheet and don't like turfing any of it.


----------



## DonnB (Aug 1, 2010)

Go to a cabinet builder and give them your measurements...Much better idea. That way you know its right.


----------



## daniel1234 (Aug 1, 2010)

Cheynei pythons said:


> reptiledirect.com has a great fittings cheap as chips as said before bunnings are not good for precise cuts as they only provide a " rough cut easy for transporting they told me" i got some done not long ago most where out upto 10mm see a cabinent maker if it needs to be precise
> 
> $1 per cut aswell, but another store i went to previously was free and they were spot on with there cut so i guess depends on the machinery and how lazy the person is cutting it



reptiledirect.com or reptiledirect.com.au?
Yeh, I always look for known trades people if using bunnings but have since found out that others do it much better.
It is the person behind the saw, not so much the saw although they do get abused by inexperianced staff.


----------



## jacko2902 (Aug 2, 2010)

I would definately go back to 1200 long virtually no waste at all from one full sheet of melamine and also I have enclosures stacked on top of each other with no supports had no trouble with sagging yet after about 5 yrs or so good luck building.


----------



## LiasisKing (Aug 2, 2010)

DonnB said:


> Go to a cabinet builder and give them your measurements...Much better idea. That way you know its right.


 
+1 to that idea... thats what i did and it worked out cheaper that what it was going to for me to do it with bunnings doing the cutting, and they edged it to my specs as well ....

i went to a local kitchen shop ...


----------



## trader (Aug 2, 2010)

Even though I work at Bunnings...we go to 'All Board Distributors' in Bayswater. 

Ring them (9721 5700) with the measurements needed, and (as mentioned before on this topic), their cuts are so fine you can cut your hand easily just picking them up to unload the ute. They also do routering. 

Their sales office is 33 Jersey Road Bayswater, where they also have alot of the fittings you will need. email: [email protected]


----------

